# what's the best bino / range finder combination harness?



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

The only one I've really looked at is the horn hunter model here, thinking about buying it.

https://gohornhunter.com/Products/H...md/CatalogItemDetails/psmid/1979/Default.aspx

and here is the youtube review of it..






anyone have good or bad things to say about the horn hunter, or any other model?

I'm tired of having my range finder in my pocket where it's sometimes hard to get to in time.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Something about that harness is amazingly similar to this.........


----------



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

nice......thanks for that lol


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Doesn't seem like a good fit to me IMHO. I have the Cabela's Euros 12x60 and the Bushnell rangefinder. I really like the Crooked Horn bino holder and simply use the Nikon rangefinder retracting cord and I keep it in my shirt pocket. I keep the binos in the Cabela's cover so that they can have the lenses covered when needed and easily remove, but the elastic keeps them close to the chest always. The nylon on that one seems too loose to me to have them hanging out, not to mention that is much more $, but those are just my preferences.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

There are a bunch of options and I would check them all out if I were you. The one I am most inclined to purchase at this point is the s4gear lockdown. But the badlands case is pretty popular, a little bulky IMO. The hornhunter one is popular, there's on from Alaska creations or something like that...Check them out and see what you like the best and purchase it. The good old crooked horn harness works great as well. I currently have a similar setup as what Huge29 described, but plan on picking up a lockdown before next season.


----------

